
German woman found a hidden camera in her California Airbnb rental - fezz
http://fusion.net/story/246334/hidden-camera-airbnb-lawsuit/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ThisIsFusion&hootPostID=0be4c13c423cc311274ed1b53005fd3c
======
jamessb
There have been several cases of hidden cameras filming guests at Airbnbs,
prompting a blog post about a script to detect cameras and disconnect them
from WiFi [0] that was posted here about a month ago [1].

0:
[https://julianoliver.com/output/log_2015-12-18_14-39](https://julianoliver.com/output/log_2015-12-18_14-39)

1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10763732](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10763732)

------
kafkaesq
_“Airbnb takes privacy issues extremely seriously,” said an Airbnb
spokesperson via email._

Which is apparently why they let the couple who surreptitiously taped Mrs.
Schumacher to continue to rent their apartment through their service.

------
icanhackit
This might be in poor taste, not just because of my proposal but also because
I'm using a pun combined with a Hacker News cliche, but it doesn't need to be
a bug - _it can be a feature_.

A lot of people are exhibitionists, a lot of people are voyeurs. Just
advertise that your Airbnb is encrusted with hidden cameras. Solved.

~~~
fezz
Sounds like a tinder / airbnb mashup waiting to happen.

